# Dreadlocks and cycling



## Gimpie7 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey y'all and Happy New Year!

I made one resolution this year and I think that growing dreads would help to portray what I am tring to accomplish. 

Now I want to do them them naturaly without the use of wax. I am not sure if I want to backcomb or not yet, but definetly no wax. 

I was wondering if anyone has grown them while cycling at the same time. I am hoping that the helmet will not interfere with them forming and that I can have my cake and eat it too. 

Ohh and if you don't like dreads for whatever reason, please don't tell me that I shouldn't grow them. Live and let live. 

Thanks for taking the time to read this.

EDIT: I should mention that my hair is already past my shoulders if this makes a difference.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Gimpie7 said:


> think that growing dreads would help to portray what I am tring [sic] to accomplish.


And what would that be? A career as a pirate?

Just neglect your hair. It's that simple.


----------



## Gimpie7 (Jul 18, 2007)

lidarman said:


> And what would that be? A career as a pirate?
> 
> Just neglect your hair. It's that simple.


I am aware of how to grow them. What I am not sure of is whether or not wearing a helmet will interfere with the dreads forming.

And there is more to it then just neglect. But not much more. :thumbsup:


----------



## hitek79 (Oct 24, 2008)

No, he's trying to emancipate himself from mental slavery.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Jay Hoots seems to be able to make riding and dreads coexist just fine


----------



## Konish (Dec 26, 2006)

hitek79 said:


> No, he's trying to emancipate himself from mental slavery.


Dude...too funny...


----------



## locobaylor (Jun 19, 2008)

Gimpie7 said:


> I am aware of how to grow them. What I am not sure of is whether or not wearing a helmet will interfere with the dreads forming.


How much do you really intend to wear a helmet? Unless you are legally required to wear a helmet when not on a bike, this shouldn't be a legitimate concern.
But then again, I'm just using common sense.


----------



## Gimpie7 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks rockyuphill

I contacted Jay and hope to hear from him soon.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

when i had past shoulder length hair and wanted dreads i would use bar soap as shampoo, made my hair knot up like none other and kept it clean at the same time.

never got the dreads though, cuz work didnt like the idea,so i ended up cutting it all off.otherwise it woulda been on.


----------



## leggatt (Oct 8, 2005)

Hootie rides just fine with his dreads for sure. He is a great rider.

Maybe they are the secret to his riding super powers?


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

About a year ago I met a guy at the trailhead with dreads. He cut them within a few months.


----------



## elvez (Jul 9, 2007)

yep, bar soap.


----------



## LuMach (Jun 3, 2008)

I'd love to grow dreads, but alas I'm a bald son of a b!tch!


----------



## Tilos (Mar 27, 2008)

Tinker


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Gimpie7 said:


> I made one resolution this year and I think that growing dreads would help to portray what I am tring to accomplish.


My mind is trying to construct exactly what that resolution was. Care to share?


----------



## Buzzaro (Jan 27, 2008)

Tilos said:


> Tinker


I cant believe it took 12hrs for Tinker to come up.


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Jun 4, 2004)

Brah,

You are on the right track. Just keep seeking out information from valuable resources like mtbr and:

http://www.w00ks.org/g2/v/w00ks/


----------



## RobOpel (Sep 29, 2008)

I ride with dreads, and its not too big a deal. I don't know about your helmet hindering their growth, but I wouldnt be too worried about it. I do reccomend backcombing though. Most of my guys formed naturally, but where they didn't I backcombed and it took no time at all for them to come in nicely. But I did have to get a bigger helmet, I went from a medium to an xl, if memory serves...

Regardless, have fun and good luck with your dreads.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Nat said:


> My mind is trying to construct exactly what that resolution was. Care to share?


Convert to Rastafarianism?


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Gimpie7 said:


> portray


Well there's yer problem.


----------



## Kcnflman (Jun 30, 2008)

I think smoking weed makes them grow much quicker


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

Dwan listn ta dem bumbaclots...tune dem out wit deez! Jah rasta...BOH-BOH!


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

Nat said:


> My mind is trying to construct exactly what that resolution was. Care to share?


If your resolution is not to work this year, it's a great way to start. Not to knock them, but people have a pre-conceived notion.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Had a friend who's BF had full on waist length dreads. He finally got it out of his system and cut them off and when he did they went through the cut ropes and found all kinds of gross s**t embedded in his hair. :skep: 

He wasn't a cyclist so I couldn't tell you how a helmet would effect how they form.


----------



## z rocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Heard peanut butter works as "dread starter".


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

:skep: Really :skep:  Very few legitimate Rastas in the world today, most "convert" as an excuse to smoke pot. If you really knew any real rastafarians you would find them to be well manered, educated, hard working, honest people.


formica said:


> Convert to Rastafarianism?


----------



## Cycle Nomad (Aug 30, 2005)

Emancipate yourselves from mental slavery

*Shave your head to free your mind for more important thought. *:thumbsup:

...like:

Where can I go ride today?
Who can I call to meet at the trailhead?
Which bike should I take?
What's the weather going to be?

not: What should I do with my hair?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

LyNx said:


> :skep: Really :skep:  Very few legitimate Rastas in the world today, most "convert" as an excuse to smoke pot. If you really knew any real rastafarians you would find them to be well manered, educated, hard working, honest people.


I did know some "real" Rastafarians ( as in, spiritually committed to that path) and in no way intended to apply anything negative, .

I did a little more looking around, and I guess Dreads have migrated from spiritual significance to just another hair style. So, whatever.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

*Turbans and cycling*

I made one resolution this year and I think that wearing a turban would help to portray what I am trying to accomplish.

I was wondering if anyone wears them while cycling at the same time. I am hoping that the helmet will not interfere with them and that I can have my cake and eat it too. . Is it okay to wear a turban on the outside of my helmet?

Oh and if you don't like turbans for whatever reason, please don't tell me that I shouldn't wear one. Live and let live.

Thanks for taking the time to read this.

Jazakallah

La illahah illalah

Assalaamu Álaykum


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Sorry was not meant to be a reply @ you Formica, just you answered another posters questions. Was just stating a fact that is common place down here, I did intend to imply something negative though - _that so many people use rastafarianism and so many other religions as excuses for so many wrong things._



formica said:


> I did know some "real" Rastafarians ( as in, spiritually committed to that path) and in no way intended to apply anything negative, .
> 
> I did a little more looking around, and I guess Dreads have migrated from spiritual significance to just another hair style. So, whatever.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

lidarman said:


> I made one resolution this year and I think that wearing a turban would help to portray what I am trying to accomplish.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone wears them while cycling at the same time. I am hoping that the helmet will not interfere with them and that I can have my cake and eat it too. . Is it okay to wear a turban on the outside of my helmet?
> 
> ...


Cool, we can wear a turbine on our head and shout, "allahu akbar!" as we come up behind hikers! When they wheel around they can face fatwah as we throw our shoes at them. It would beat the heck out of dumb handlebar bell, brrring brrring!


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

Nat said:


> Cool, we can wear a turbine on our head and shout, "allahu akbar!" as we come up behind hikers! When they wheel around they can face fatwah as we throw our shoes at them. It would beat the heck out of dumb handlebar bell, brrring brrring!


I think a turbine on the ol' noggin would be a bit cumbersome and heavy, no? But it would be great at the campsite when you needed some power and forgot the generator.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

I had dreads for a while in the 90's. At no other point in my life have I been offered or asked for drugs on such a regular basis. I don't use [except for booze - lots of booze], so it wasn't a big deal. That said, I had no problem fitting my dreads into my helmet. Actually, I pushed the dreads through the vents [Specialized Sub 6 Pro], which was quite effective, and looked entertaining.

I washed my hair on a regular basis with Ivory bar soap or Sunlight liquid dish soap. It worked like a charm, keeping everything together. To keep my hair out of my eyes, I wore a touque year-round. Yes, this did get hot in the summer, but it added 6" to my height.

I'd wager more Hindus and Sikhs wear turbans than Muslims... Justsayinknowhatimsayin?


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

rockyuphill said:


> Jay Hoots seems to be able to make riding and dreads coexist just fine


Yeah, Jay's a nice guy and his full-face helmet doesn't seem to interfere with the dreads.


----------



## Gimpie7 (Jul 18, 2007)

Uhh... where to start. 

I guess I'll start with the resolution. This year I want to become more aware of whats going on around me. To care for what others are thinking instead of just myself. To become a better, more loving, caring person. I realized I was living my life wrong at the end of last year when talking to my Mom one day. Really an eye opening expierence that I will never forget.

So now I am on a quest to solve whatever it is in my head that made me think the way I did before. Its going to be a long journey and I want to mark the start of it with something. 

Dreads would be that. They would represent the start of my journey and, like my journey to the center of my head, they will take a long time before they are truly right. But in the end the effort will be worth it. I just hope I'm still able to get dates occasionlly .


----------



## schnauzers (Oct 3, 2005)

Gimpie7 said:


> Uhh... where to start.
> 
> I guess I'll start with the resolution. This year I want to become more aware of whats going on around me. To care for what others are thinking instead of just myself. To become a better, more loving, caring person. I realized I was living my life wrong at the end of last year when talking to my Mom one day. Really an eye opening expierence that I will never forget.
> 
> ...


Why not go to college, find a career, and become a responsible adult?

You need a good a-whipping from Dad.


----------



## Gimpie7 (Jul 18, 2007)

schnauzers said:


> Why not go to college, find a career, and become a responsible adult?
> 
> You need a good a-whipping from Dad.


This could be the most closed minded advice that I have ever heard in my life.

EDIT: I was on the way out the door when I read this and it didn't sit well so I had to come back with something. Let me explain. I have gone to college. Didn't help get to where I'm at, but went none the less. I have a good job as a bike mechanic. It doesn't pay a ton but, I love going to work and enjoy all the people that I come in contact with. There are plenty of married guys that have kids that I work with who get along fine. You have to be smart with your money, but yeah definetly doable.

And that brings me to the responsible adult thing. When did I ever mention that I'm irresponsible. I once had a job in construction where I ran two seperate crews of masons. I set the jobs up with materials, layed out what needed to be done, and fixed any problems that we encountered along the way. And the work was being done on million plus dollar homes. This was at the age of 22. I quit to go back to school, because I didn't like the people I worked with and the winters could be tough.

And finally the "You need a good a-whipping from Dad" comment. Are you kidding me. My father really struggled with showing love for his family and still does to this day. I learned a lot of my bad mental habits from the way he acted towards us. And to have someone say I need a whipping from him after I get done admitting to y'all the wrongs in my life is so incredibly juvenile its just upserd. I understand it was more than likely a joke, but really do you think it was the time or the place.


----------



## 1440Brad (Apr 26, 2006)

Gimpie7 said:


> This could be the most closed minded advice that I have ever heard in my life.


Maybe .....
But if you are "looking to be a better person", I donn't think dreds are going to accomplish that.


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

schnauzers said:


> You need a good a-whipping from Dad.


ROTF

"You want something to cry about?? I'LL GIVE YOU SOMETHING TO CRY ABOUT!!"


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Seriously dude, you think having a head full of knotted up, itching, full of who knows what is going to help you soul search :skep: Volunteer for Green Peace, a soup kitchen, Salvation Army, or some other like charity if you want to help yourself feel humbled and greatful for all you have.



Gimpie7 said:


> Uhh... where to start.
> 
> I guess I'll start with the resolution. This year I want to become more aware of whats going on around me. To care for what others are thinking instead of just myself. To become a better, more loving, caring person. I realized I was living my life wrong at the end of last year when talking to my Mom one day. Really an eye opening expierence that I will never forget.
> 
> ...


----------



## ride&laugh (Dec 4, 2008)

Gimpie7 said:


> Uhh... where to start.
> 
> I guess I'll start with the resolution. This year I want to become more aware of whats going on around me. To care for what others are thinking instead of just myself. To become a better, more loving, caring person. I realized I was living my life wrong at the end of last year when talking to my Mom one day. Really an eye opening expierence that I will never forget.
> 
> ...


Ahh, symbolism, it's what makes movies great.... here's some advice, try a big brother/big sister program... volunteer to some good causes... be nice to people... growing dreds, although great symbolism in your eyes, is sorta superficial.. they aren't going to make you an awesome person, your actions are...


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

Unless you are a Rasta or a Brahman, growing dreads is more of a fashion statement. 

I heartily +1 the recommendation of volunteering. If you want to make a difference in your own life, do work for others. Soup kitchens and homeless shelters are great, but if you need to start small and work your way up to that, try picking up trash in your neighborhood or shovelling your neighbor's sidewalk, maybe paint the fence at the old folks home. Don't seek recognition for your efforts, but humbly accept it if it is given.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

1. They'll fit under a helmet. No issues.

2. You are not trying to portray anything. If you are then you fail. You do it for yourself.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

*Enjoy the journey...*



Gimpie7 said:


> Uhh... where to start.
> 
> I guess I'll start with the resolution. This year I want to become more aware of whats going on around me. To care for what others are thinking instead of just myself. To become a better, more loving, caring person. I realized I was living my life wrong at the end of last year when talking to my Mom one day. Really an eye opening expierence that I will never forget.
> 
> ...


the naysayers are just that.

I bet it will be great!


----------



## pedaler845 (Jul 18, 2004)

Theyre warm in the winter (got them post Haloween).


----------



## Gimpie7 (Jul 18, 2007)

ride&laugh said:


> Ahh, symbolism, it's what makes movies great.... here's some advice, try a big brother/big sister program... volunteer to some good causes... be nice to people... growing dreds, although great symbolism in your eyes, is sorta superficial.. they aren't going to make you an awesome person, your actions are...


Your absolutly right. I guess I just want a visual reminder when I wake up in the morning and look in the mirror of what I am tring to change. Who knows. I do like the way they look as well. God to think this thread started as me tring to figure if I could grow dreads and wear a helmet at the same time.


----------



## Gimpie7 (Jul 18, 2007)

Anonymous said:


> Well there's yer problem.


I used the word in the wrong context. Sorry.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

helmet wont interfere. just wash frequently, no conditioner, and spend some extra time towel drying. that helped me get em started and keep em going when i had them. mine were 10-18" long when i chopped em, clean, and i never found 'all kinds of crap' in them. dirty people will have dirty dreds. clean people will have clean dreds. i cut mine off when working as a messenger, after having them brush up against a passing truck. the thought of one or more of them getting caught on something moving faster or slower than i kinda freaked me out. life is much better without them.


----------



## Gimpie7 (Jul 18, 2007)

Razorfish said:


> 1. They'll fit under a helmet. No issues.
> 
> 2. You are not trying to portray anything. If you are then you fail. You do it for yourself.


Again used "portray" in the wrong context. Sorry.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

Besides, dreads are like that hot girl across the room. They look great until you get a good, close look and then they're just nasty. Deceived by distance.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

> To care for what others are thinking instead of just myself. To become a better, more loving, caring person.


I will echo others. When you do things outside of yourself, that is how you become more compassionate, loving, caring and not self focused. It's about doing, not being. You can change your hair and your clothes and you'll look different, but it's how you act going outside of yourself that will create awareness and change.


----------



## Gimpie7 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice guys and I have been making small changes in my life already, so I guess I'm on my way. As far as the dreads go I'm still not sure but we shall see. I still have my whole life.


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

*So.....*

So you want to smell really bad?

Whatever.



Gimpie7 said:


> I made one resolution this year and I think that growing dreads would help to portray what I am tring to accomplish.
> 
> N


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

i love the stereotypes.

apparently dreadlocks = smell really bad and are full of bugs, dirt, dead whales, toxic waste. 

kind of like how mountain bikers = mt dew chugging, skid happy, careless speed demons with no respect for anything.

right?:thumbsup: 

like i said before, dirty people have dirty dreadlocks. 99% of the time my dreadlocks smelled like shampoo. the rest of the time they smelled like hair.


----------



## Dwad (Apr 26, 2008)

*Another white dude with dreads*

Just what the world needs . Good luck with it anyways.

2009 is going to be a great year.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gimpie7 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jim Beam said:


> So you want to smell really bad?
> 
> Whatever.


Read the whole thread. And no, you don't have more fun, trust me.

And disregard this post as I have been drinking with my roomate.


----------



## Gimpie7 (Jul 18, 2007)

sean salach said:


> i love the stereotypes.
> 
> apparently dreadlocks = smell really bad and are full of bugs, dirt, dead whales, toxic waste.
> 
> ...


Genius, pure and simple.


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

My GF has dreds, and bikes a ton. She has to buy a helmet one or two sizes bigger, but wearing a helmet is no prob.

Lol, all the weird comments about dreds here are 'great'.

To the OP, no need to let your hair dred slowly over time. My GF said she did hers on a 12 car trip, no wax I'm pretty sure. I'm not sure exactly how, something about rolling her hair together, bit by bit.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

sean salach said:


> i love the stereotypes.
> 
> kind of like how mountain bikers = mt dew chugging, skid happy, careless speed demons with no respect for anything.
> 
> .


I prefer to think of myself as an XC riding, lycra shorts wearing, posey sniffing, tree hugging, sensitive new age, kind of guy thank you very much.


----------



## BrandonNorCal (Sep 16, 2006)

*Yes I Ras Trent!*

YeaaaaaaaaaaHH!


----------



## r-johnson88 (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't understand why he's getting so much crap for what he wants to do.
I guarantee you that there's something you've done that someone on here would see as stupid or idiotic, he feels he's making a change for the better in his life, as said " live and let live" 

More power to you man..


----------



## BrandonNorCal (Sep 16, 2006)

I think that if you go on a forum and say "I wanna grow dreads so they can help me make the world a better place, will they fit under my bicycle helmet" well... you just get what you get. I'm all for doing good works and if he needs to grow dreads to do it hey that's a personal choice but when you announce that out loud on the internet..... ya see what i'm saying....

He probably would get better responses on the Dreadlock review forums.

Sorry for being and ignorant baldhead.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, I'll be honest, I consider the idea of a hairstyle as "representative" of your journey purely laughable.
But I can appreciate the idea of a visual reminder every morning to reinforce the path you're on.
I prefer ink for this purpose... not ALL your tats may have meaning, but the important ones do.

While not the same thing, I shaved my head when a relative passed away.
Passing of time (and hopefully healing) marked with folicular growth.
Didn't help btw, I barely even noticed it most of the time as it quickly became just part of my daily routine and the meaning was quickly lost, but it felt important at the time.

Nice big "mom" tattoo might be more relevant (since the ultimate decision came from your conversation with her) 
Come on sailor! DOOO EEET! :thumbsup: 


Oh, and it''s not "upserd", the word you were looking for is "absurd"


----------



## r-johnson88 (Jan 4, 2009)

byknuts said:


> DOOO EEET! :thumbsup:
> 
> Oh, and it''s not "upserd", the word you were looking for is "absurd"


Oh, i think it's not "EEET!" the word would be " IT!".

haha.
Just pulling your leg man..


----------



## ttowry (Feb 2, 2009)

i think you should grow out your hair and have dreads, do what you feel is right don't worry about what everyone else thinks.


----------



## RiceKilla (Apr 21, 2008)

Just go for them, if the dreads help you to become what you think is a better you, then go for it. 

Dont forget to volunteer for trail maintenance if you dont or haven't already.


----------



## Dekes (Jan 3, 2007)

It's going to be a pain to keep and maintain, with a lot of hassle. Nobody cares about how you look or what statement you want to make. So unless you absolutely love the way it looks, don't get it. Choose wisely


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

r-johnson88 said:


> I don't understand why he's getting so much crap for what he wants to do.
> I guarantee you that there's something you've done that someone on here would see as stupid or idiotic, he feels he's making a change for the better in his life, as said " live and let live"
> 
> More power to you man..


Christ, (or is it Jah?) I can't believe this thread is still alive. I agree with this guy. Just grow the damn things. As long as you're not wearing a suit for the Society of Young Republicans, or knocking on my door as a Latter Day Saint, who cares what you do?? Do whatever does it for you as long as you keep in mind the respect of others.

And wearing a helmet is a non-issue.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

To answer the OP, no you don't need a helmet with dreads.
Just arrange the locks into a helmet shape and ride off!


----------



## pawe1 (Dec 31, 2007)

wanted dreads but its to dirty for me I guess.


----------

